
Why things cost what they cost - boromi
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/why-things-cost-what-danny-lenihan
======
Boothroid
Good for you. Hopefully enough people will realise the worth of well made
products. I've had my fill of cheap knockoffs - these days my difficulty is
determining which of the more expensive products is well made vs. which is
hype.

